# New Audio Amplifier kit - great prop amplification



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

Parts express now has the guts of the very popular T-Amp sold without the case, power supply, etc. This is just perfect for putting amplification right into your prop to make it self contained. It does take soldering 4 wires for the speaker outputs but everything else, even a volume control, is ready to go. I've order a number of them and am using them in my haunt this year to supply the sound for my standalone props. These are very small and can fit into almost anywhere.

The Chicago Haunt Club built animatronic props this year and we used the basic model of this amp (with the case since the kit was not yet available) along with Prop-1's and Vmusic players to get good sound. This kit works just as well, although I caution users that it does work a lot better with 2-amp supply than 1 amp. The kit price is half the price of the regular (now privately-branded) Dayton T-Amp. If you want the amp with a case and power supply I highly recommend the regular Dayton T-Amp.

Kit Link:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-385

Here's a great dual-channel speaker that works with this as well if you can mount or create enclosure...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-715

I am using these this year and so far am VERY happy and just wanted to share....too late for this year, but a good start for next...

Freshly Doug


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i like how you posted a comment plugging the haunter community :jol:


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

To use this, I still have to have the sound coming through another device? I can't record the sound into it? I've been trying to find something that I can record a sound into and then have it activate with the prop. Not having much luck with a pre-manufactured product.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a great find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

papabear said:


> To use this, I still have to have the sound coming through another device? I can't record the sound into it? I've been trying to find something that I can record a sound into and then have it activate with the prop. Not having much luck with a pre-manufactured product.


This thread is a bit old. I'd like to find a good, cheaper solution for amping a speaker. The forum is filled with threads for the 20 second recorder type device...which don't suit my needs.

papabear - Take a look at the mp3 trigger listed on Sparkfun.com. The v2 board now comes with 18 triggers for separate sound files. Activating the board simply requires closing any of the trigger contacts. I used a simple micro switch on my coffin door to trigger sound using contact triggers.










This year, I built a monster controller with buttons on the front that activate sound using an mp3 trigger. The sound isn't amplified, but it stores on a memory card and can be amplified with an amplifier like the one mentioned in this thread. (I use a small crate amp.)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That little Dayton T-Amp is very cool. You can also find these things all over eBay. They are all based off of the Tripath amp ICs. Just search on eBay for TA2020, TA2024, or TA2050.

The Dayton Amp is a TA2024 which is 10W per channel and runs on 8v to 16v.

The TA2020 is 20W, and runs on 8v to 16v.

The TA2050 is 100W, and runs on 8v to 36v. You will need at least 24v to get the full power of this one.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> That little Dayton T-Amp is very cool. You can also find these things all over eBay. They are all based off of the Tripath amp ICs. Just search on eBay for TA2020, TA2024, or TA2050.
> 
> The Dayton Amp is a TA2024 which is 10W per channel and runs on 8v to 16v.
> 
> ...


the link provided says the TA2024 is 15W per channel.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have one of the 15 wpc T-amps driving a pair of small bookshelf speakers at work. The sound quality is surprisingly good, and the amp has more than enough power to drive the speakers at an uncomfortable level. I don't think you'd want to use one for a thunder track, but it's more than enough for most props.


----------

